# Emperors Children colors



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

I was reading a little of the fluff of the EChildren and was curious why they always wear pink. What I read says that they where bright, and extravegent(?) colors because their sences are far to advanced by drugs and Slaanesh and don't like bland colors. So why don't they wear anything other than pink?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They do. It's just that GW happen to paint them in a pretty cool pink and black scheme. I've seen them in bright blues and a particularly cool Harlequinesque type scheme, which, considering the relationship between the Eldar and Slaanesh, worked on more than one level.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes Slaanesh's colours are purples and pinks but the EC were pink during the great crusade and Horus Heresy so there armour isnt pink because of slaanesh, it could be because of Fulgrims character...., all the legions had their colours because it was related to their primarch or home world.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

there purple in HH.

i always think of them as being liche purple with a shining gold trim. i'd love to make SM army in those colours


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They do. It's just that GW happen to paint them in a pretty cool pink and black scheme. I've seen them in bright blues and a particularly cool Harlequinesque type scheme, which, considering the relationship between the Eldar and Slaanesh, worked on more than one level.


are these just peoples own colour schemes who know nothing about the legion but just call them EC because they'r to lazy to make their own? 

All emperor's children wear pink and black power armour with slight variations with the hosts. Emps children had a taste for the extravagent even before the heresy so they wore gaudy colours even then, though it was light purple and gold pre heresy.

Post heresy they changed colours slightly, lighter pink but black instead of gold. It represents both sides of Slaanesh...


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I like to see them in purples myself with variations but other colors can work. I just kinda think of blue being more a Thousand Sons thing and Death Guard getting green then the Imperial Fists are yellow so no doubt the EC's have to good a fashion sense to copy that.

I'd bet a lot of ECs stick to still having some sort of combat order and having a "uniform" in the form of primary colors is an effective way to go. Some sort of pride in the "perfection" of their legion makes a lot of sense.

As for my personal taste I like the idea of doing variations in purple since I like the color but hate pink but then I wanna save the wild color mixes of purple, blue and yellow for my Tzeentchi forces.

Have you seen the Flawless host?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> All emperor's children wear pink and black power armour with slight variations with the hosts. Emps children had a taste for the extravagent even before the heresy so they wore gaudy colours even then, though it was light purple and gold pre heresy.


Wrong. When the four original chaos legions came out, the EC had all kinds of psycadelic colour schemes. The first Noise Marines were painted like a rainbow. The legion broke up into warbands after the Heresy, so any colour scheme you like is legitimate. 

As for being too lazy to come up with an original paint scheme, do you think following GWs lead is very imaginitive? I don't. I think it's lazy. That's the beauty of this hobby, the scope for personalising your army to your own preferences.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> are these just peoples own colour schemes who know nothing about the legion but just call them EC because they'r to lazy to make their own?


not at all, when the EC (and Slaaneshi troops in general) made their first appearance in RoC (along side the WE, BL and GK) they did not have a set colour scheme. but then no one did. pinks and purples were the most common colours featured on EC troops but they were often a range of contrasting and conflicting shades and hues. this was the case even into 2nd Ed (i think a lot of us will remember the particularly jarring Noise Marines from that time). and i believe it wasn't until 3rd Ed and the publication of the IA articles that the EC's 'official' colour scheme was pinned down to a comparatively muted pink and black combo. the dark mauve colour of their pre-heresy armour, i believe, was based on Fabius Bile's armour from 2nd ed, at around the same time. which bring us pretty much up to date.

its not hard to see why the colour schemes changed the way they did, either. to start off with there was little reason to worry about whether your EC looked like someone else's, because the very essence of the Legion hadn't been set in stone. so the army offered players a chance to 'go wild' and paint models in unorthodox ways. often these were particularly harsh on the eye, because the standard of painting was much worse then.

later on, when GW wanted to standardise the Legions and make a firm foundation for their background, they obviously had to pick a single colour scheme, even if they then went on to say that the Legion rarely used the colours any more. and what better colours than those of their patron, Pink, Black and Purple. this standardisation also made the models look more cohesive and part of something, when pictured in WD or on a box.

in the background, the gaudy colour schemes are quite simply explained away as divergence from the norm, and although its encouraged, i have never come across a EC army they didn't have a coherent colour scheme other than out of incompetence.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

of course I know this. But Im talking about the now, current fluff.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

err... so was i.

the EC have an 'official' colour scheme of pink and black, but the actual colours present from one host to the next and from individual to individual vary wildly.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

by the way ,i thought that the codex said noise marines have discordant colours , not EC?(and yes i know the EC are noise marines!)


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Well - the EC pre-heresy colours were a kinda pinkish purple (warlock purple basically), with their turning to Chaos, they decided to change this to bright pink as an affront to the emperor. Something along those lines.

However, with the fractious nature of the Chaos legions, there's nothing to say there aren't splinted groups of the EC who wear other just as lurid colours


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

correct,and any way ,their chaos,its fine if they contradict


----------

